# You Get Vaseline...You Get Vaseline!!!!!!!



## mugsy27 (Mar 12, 2007)

YouTube - Tyra Banks Goes Insane

jeez you gals are easily excitable!!


----------



## crewsk (Mar 12, 2007)

I about feel out of my chair laughing!! I think I'll just go to Wal-Mart & spend $10 or less to buy a regular thing of Vasaline & some rhinestones to glue on it to make it look more expensive!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 12, 2007)

You cant be serious?  Thats funny!  Crewsk.....lets go do a dance for vaseline.....**snicker**


----------



## crewsk (Mar 12, 2007)

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> You cant be serious? Thats funny! Crewsk.....lets go do a dance for vaseline.....**snicker**


 
I'm there! We'll put on a some Gretchen to dance too, or maybe some Buckcherry!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 12, 2007)

Now we're talking!!  Put both Gretchen and Buck Cherry together!  Would that ever be a show!  Speaking of which...did i tell you Im going to Gretchen in July?   Maybe Ill take some vaseline to keep me beautiful!!!


----------



## middie (Mar 12, 2007)

I saw that awhile ago and thought... oh lord. Of all the things to get excited about it was vaseline ?


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 12, 2007)

i certainly wouldnt get so excited about vaseline!


----------



## crewsk (Mar 12, 2007)

No you didn't, I'm jealous!! If you do take some with you, be sure to dress it up with some rhinestones.

On a side note, the way Tyra looked in that clip, she needed all the vaseline she could get!!


----------



## crewsk (Mar 12, 2007)

middie said:
			
		

> I saw that awhile ago and thought... oh lord. Of all the things to get excited about it was vaseline ?


 
Yeah but it was $100 vaseline!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 12, 2007)

Thats just for the jewelery....the $100!!!  

I'll take some and....yeah Ill leave that alone. 

Sorry your jealous...Big n Rich and Cowboy Troy.....How can I make it up to you?


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 12, 2007)

oh my God! 

pass the Shotgun and put it out of it`s missery!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 12, 2007)

Good grief!  The poor girl has taken leave of her senses.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 12, 2007)

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> Thats just for the jewelery....the $100!!!
> 
> I'll take some and....yeah Ill leave that alone.
> 
> Sorry your jealous...Big n Rich and Cowboy Troy.....How can I make it up to you?


 
You could always sell it for twice that or put it on ebay! 

Hubby took me to see Big & Rich & Cowboy Troy a couple of years ago for our anniversary. We had a blast! Hmmm.....I'll think of somethin' & let you know later!


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 12, 2007)

Imagine how she'll feel when she finds out about hemorrhoid cream.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 12, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Imagine how she'll feel when she finds out about hemerroid cream.



Hmmmm!

You get Preparation H!  And you get Preparation H!  And you get Preparation H.............


----------



## mugsy27 (Mar 12, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Imagine how she'll feel when she finds out about hemerroid cream.




 rotflmao!!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 12, 2007)

Now THAT is funny!!!  OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 12, 2007)

I prefer Bag Balm myself Pun intended.
    It works for alot of things,wind burn,sun burn,diaper rash ,dry skin,abbrasions etc.
     I know some of you have heard about it.
www.*bag**balm*.com


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 12, 2007)

Is that the same as Utter cream?

I know people that live by that stuff...you'd never find them with out it!


----------



## sattie (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't get it.... is she funnin at folks or has she really lost it?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 12, 2007)

Dont know if its the same this is like vaseline but has stuff in to kill bacteria.Out west we use it for people also.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 12, 2007)

When I was in Mexico over 30 years ago the movie grease was playing in Mexico.But they didn't bill it as Grease the called the movie {I kid you not}
VASELINA


----------



## crewsk (Mar 12, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> I prefer Bag Balm myself Pun intended.
> It works for alot of things,wind burn,sun burn,diaper rash ,dry skin,abbrasions etc.
> I know some of you have heard about it.
> www.*bag**balm*.comhttp://www.bagbalm.com


 
I love this stuff!! when I worked with toddlers at the day care we used it when a child got bitten by another one. It helped keep the bruising down. 

Sattie, I think she's lost it!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 12, 2007)

Not only has the girl lost it but she was not being very ladylike when she was rolling around the floor like that


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 12, 2007)

She rolled on the floor?  I never got that far!!!


----------



## crewsk (Mar 12, 2007)

Yep, she rolled on the floor a lot! Crazy person she is!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 12, 2007)

I thought she was supposed to be normal?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 12, 2007)

The way the audience acted you would think they were getting a new car not a jar of thick mineral oil.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 12, 2007)

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> I thought she was supposed to be normal?


 
Normal is in the eye of the beholder...Oh wait, that's supposed to be beauty. Either way, it works!

I thought the same thing jpm. I just wanted to smack some sense into them!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah I dont get that part at all....who does that?


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 12, 2007)

you have me there.....that leads to what is normal......bad can of worms to open


----------



## crewsk (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah it is....I know I'm far from normal but I like it that way, keeps people thinking!


----------



## sattie (Mar 12, 2007)

LOL... I would have thought there to be a diamond necklace or something in that box the way those women were hootin and hollerin... I think I would be the one person standing there looking at the vasaline saying, " You freakin kidding me??"!  I'm with YT... someone get the tranquilizer darts!!


----------



## mudbug (Mar 12, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Dont know if its the same this is like vaseline but has stuff in to kill bacteria.Out west we use it for people also.



I love Bag Balm, japes.  Have a can of it in the bathroom right now.


----------



## Buck (Mar 12, 2007)

Girls are scary.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 12, 2007)

yeah, Buck, but we don't have scaly skin


----------



## crewsk (Mar 12, 2007)

Plus we can slip away from would be attackers!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 12, 2007)

Yea Buck be scared be very scared!You should hear girls talk when you dirty ole boys are not around.  
    Girls rule boys drool.


----------



## Buck (Mar 12, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> yeah, Buck, but we don't have scaly skin



No doubt on account of all that Vaseline.


----------



## Buck (Mar 12, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Yea Buck be scared be very scared!You should hear girls talk when you dirty ole boys are not around.
> Girls rule boys drool.



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHH!

Buck scared!

Buck vewwy scared!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudbug (Mar 12, 2007)

That's right.  Here, feel this elbow..........


----------



## Buck (Mar 12, 2007)

Pleae remove your elbow from my groin!


----------



## mudbug (Mar 12, 2007)

Buck, I have to take issue with your command.  A respectable matron like me would never place her elbow in your nether parts.


----------



## Buck (Mar 12, 2007)

Then who is it?  

OMIGAWSH!!

Katie, I was only kidding!!!!!

Really!!!!!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 12, 2007)

Buck......!  If you can't play nice, you'll have to go in the naughty corner with YT.  Or, do you want me to call Marge?   Hummmm?


----------



## Buck (Mar 12, 2007)

I'll be good.

(bow head, shuffle foot)

I promise.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 12, 2007)

Poor Buck Im sorry! You are getting a pretty good pounding here .Where are all your boy buddies to back you up? 
That can only mean one thing you are a very brave man and we love you for it. You have my respect!JP


----------



## Buck (Mar 12, 2007)

Not everything is as it seems.  My "buddies" shoved me in here then locked the door so I can't get out.  

Just wait until I see them again..........


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 12, 2007)

Not everything is as it seems. My "buddies" shoved me in here then locked the door so I can get out. 

Just wait until I see them again..........
    that was good! 
     Yup! They threw you to the lions or should I say lionesses. 
      I bet if you tell Marge who they are she will be travelin with the rolling wood shed to take care of some business.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm not kidding DH and I were driving down the road Saturday and the topic of Vaseline came up because he was talking about my car window seal  then said I guess I have to break out the vaseline.........I kinda looked at him out of the corner of my eye with an "I don't think so", head cocked back look ..... then I started laughing.  But like i told him how many items can you think of that have countless other uses but when someone says that word unclean thoughts come to mind ..... its true and you know it is  .....ok I hope I didn't break any PG13 rules here.....if so Dove I will walk the mile to the woodshed


----------



## Katie H (Mar 13, 2007)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> but when someone says that word unclean thoughts come to mind ..... its true and you know it is  .....ok I hope I didn't break any PG13 rules here.....if so Dove I will walk the mile to the woodshed


Speaking of such.  Did you hear about the couple with young children who were asked about the many uses of Vaseline?  They replied that there were many uses for the stuff but they used it when they wanted to get amorous.  The person asking them looked with a shocked look on their face.  Whoa!

"Yep," said the young wife.  "We put it on the bedroom door knob.  That way our three-year-old can't open the door."  


(Pssst!  Sizz.  Thanks for the window of opportunity.)


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 13, 2007)

see now thats an IDEA!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 13, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Speaking of such. Did you hear about the couple with young children who were asked about the many uses of Vaseline? They replied that there were many uses for the stuff but they used it when they wanted to get amorous. The person asking them looked with a shocked look on their face. Whoa!
> 
> "Yep," said the young wife. "We put it on the bedroom door knob. That way our three-year-old can't open the door."
> 
> ...


 
 Good one Katie!


----------



## RMS (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, that clip was kind of scary!  I thought she was really losing it.


----------

